# I found Jesus



## RelicRaker (Feb 28, 2019)

Milk glass votive fragment. Unfortunately the candle holder and base are both absent. I'm guessing 1880–1920(?).


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 28, 2019)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 1, 2019)

Well that's one way to do it. Cool find!


----------

